# Querverweise



## Cos(phi) (25 März 2022)

Hallo miteinander,


wenn ich Variablen zurückverfolgen will, nutze ich entweder "gehe zur Definition" oder die Querverweise. Bei den Querverweisen fällt jedoch des Öfteren auf, dass dort nicht alle Verwendungsstellen aufgeführt sind. Wann werden Variablen dort nicht angezeigt oder wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass ich dort die Zugriffe sehe?
Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2022)

Moin Cos(phi),

Programmierumgebung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2022)

Schön währe es wenn du zur Information schreiben könntest,
mit welchen System du arbeitest.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60013


Wunderschön!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wunderschön!


Ist die neue


----------



## Cos(phi) (25 März 2022)

TIA16, Ich bitte um Nachsicht.😅


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2022)

Moin Cos(phi),

mir ist bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Verwendungsstellen nicht aufgeführt werden.
Gibt es ein konkretes Beispiel (ggf. auch mit Screenshots)?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)

Beitrag von gestern => wie kann man die Querverweisinformationen neu erstellen:
Meldung nicht eindeutige Adressen, falscher Sprung zu Definition


----------



## Cos(phi) (25 März 2022)

Wenn man ein UDT dazwischen hat passiert es offensichtlich....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)

Cos(phi) schrieb:


> Wenn man ein UDT dazwischen hat passiert es offensichtlich....


Der Informationsinhalt deiner Antwort ist so gering wie der in Beitrag #1.
Hast du versucht, die Querverweise neu zu generieren? Hat es dann funktioniert....oder nicht...


----------

